# Dwarf Crayfish (C. Puer) - 1 dead, 1 MIA



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

About 1-2 weeks ago one of my two C. Puer died. Don't know why. Looked like half the shell was off. Maybe molting. The water parameters looked fine, no NH4, NO2. Don't know what the pH was but I assume 7.4+ since I'm putting some crushed eggshell everyday into the tank. Seems to build up 10ppm/week. The crayfish looked like it was crawling to a half eggshell for shelter but died just before it could get inside.

Well now I can't find the other crayfish today. It's a heavily planted aquarium, but I have looked high and low. I see no shell on the bottom and if the MIA one is dead it must be on high where I can't see it. But the snails would be clue.
The two crayfish did mate a month ago, is it possible the MIA (assuming it's female) is hiding with eggs. I don't have that many hiding spots in the tank. The back side is hard to access so there are a few places I don't have a clear view. The fact that the crayfish hasn't been seen anywhere else in the tank would imply it's staying put.

This weekend I'll do some pruning and hopefully not scare all the baby RCS out of the bushes into the mouths of my four glo-light tetras.

Also maybe I need to check back of the tank on the floor. There is a minor gap (plastic flap on the glass canopy - all-glass aquarium) in the back and I wouldn't think it's enough for it to crawl out, but I'll check anyways.

Any suggestions/comments.

Thanks


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

If it hasn't gone for a walk, it's probably stuffed itself into some little nook or cranny. Keep an eye open, maybe use a red light after dark.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

or a blacklight, I know that with many ground Inverts they will glow under blacklight.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a pair in a 20gal, they are very good at hiding.
their molted carapaces often look like dead crayfish.
so don't give up hope, they may appear yet again.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well good news I found it. Seemed to come up front, but it was in the upper canopy.

The other one isn't coming back unless I bury it in the "Pet Cemetery"


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

Is the live one male or female? Give it some time to see if she'll be berried. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know the sex yet.
Really hard.
She/he isn't climbing the tank walls anymore.
Figures....


----------

